# pre Christmas Herf in Orlando, Calling Central (and South) FL Crew!



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

We are trying to setup a Herf at Corona Cigar on Sandlake Rd. In Orlando on Saturday Dec. 22. So who wants to get together?? we need to decide on a time. :ss

1.Troop


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Put me down!!

I would prefer later in the evening, but if people are traveling some distance that could be difficult to do. So whenever is good with me.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I will definitely stop by.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

afternoon time works for me


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I can't gaurantee commitment as I get in Friday from a full week of travel. But, I'd really like to get there and have been hoping for a herf at Corona or elsewhere in the Orlando area.

I'd probably prefer afternoon.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

You guys enjoy!!!!! That is the last Saturday before Christmas and I will be slammed at the shop.


Ron


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

I would love to attend but I'm just getting back from a week's worth of meetings in D.C. I'm due to fly back in early Saturday morning and looking forward to relaxing with the family. But please, include me in the next one. I'd love to get together. 

Thanks for the heads up Troop!!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

OK 

1.Troop
2.Wayner123
3.floydpink
4.snkbyt
5.dennisp (maybe)

Come on guys, we need more people!


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

I will check my schedule at the PD through the week and let you guys know. If I got to work I will try and swap days with another officer. 

Hopefully I will see you guys there! 

Jon:ss


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

jonny0783 said:


> I will check my schedule at the PD through the week and let you guys know. If I got to work I will try and swap days with another officer.
> 
> Hopefully I will see you guys there!
> 
> Jon:ss


hells yeah, drag some more of the tampa people with you!


----------



## Horselington (Jul 11, 2007)

It depends on my schedule, but I'm definitely down time permitting!

E


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Horselington said:


> It depends on my schedule, but I'm definitely down time permitting!
> 
> E


for over a year now...........all I've heard from the Orlando/Tampa BOTL is that Melbourne was to far to travel for a HERF, now we're setting one up in your back yard and still we have no shows


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

So what time is good for everybody? I can do pretty much anytime after 1:00 or so. Plus that would give us time to eat as Corona's food is horrible. Trooper, you got a time in mind?


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

I think that we should do this from 3 to 6.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> I think that we should do this from 3 to 6.


That sounds like a great time.

Come on FL guys and gals!! Orlando is a perfect location for west coast as well as east coast!!


----------



## Bigkerm (Nov 26, 2006)

I would love to make it, I will try but it is peak season where I work and I may have to go in early. But I wil definately try. :ss


----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm in.....any time after 1300 is good for me.
Just saw the times...3-6 works


LEOinFL


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

LEOinFL said:


> I'm in.....any time after 1300 is good for me.
> Just saw the times...3-6 works
> 
> LEOinFL


Great, see you there!


----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok.....confirmed so far we have:

1. Troop lee
2. LEOinFL

next?


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

1.Troop
2.Wayne
3.floydpink
4.snkybt
5.LEOinFL

Anymore??


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> 1.Troop
> 2.Wayne
> 3.floydpink
> 4.snkybt
> ...


maybe a few, if they sign up B4 the herf.................member drive the last few days


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> 1.Troop
> 2.Wayne
> 3.floydpink
> 4.snkybt
> ...


:tpd: Anymore??


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I'm really hoping to attend, but with a week long trip before I won't know until Friday or Saturday of next week.

Trust me, I really want to get there.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

DennisP said:


> I'm really hoping to attend, but with a week long trip before I won't know until Friday or Saturday of next week.
> 
> Trust me, I really want to get there.


Well we hope that you can make it!


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

holiday hours are a pain guys. i'd love to show but this is a bad month for me.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

What time are you guys getting to Corona? I work 2-7 pm and will prolly get there a little after 7.


----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

I think the original time was for between 3-6, but I have no problem with making it a little later if we need to.

LEOinFL

Also, may bring a guy from work


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

Count me in:ssI would love to go. I'll be down there to visit my family for Xmas. Never been to a herf but everyone tells me it's a great time.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Galaxie_xl said:


> Count me in:ssI would love to go. I'll be down there to visit my family for Xmas. Never been to a herf but everyone tells me it's a great time.


We'll be happy to have you!

Do we need to move the time back guys??


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> We'll be happy to have you!
> 
> Do we need to move the time back guys??


I too would like to know a time that works for everyone. Is later in the evening better? I know there are a couple driving a good ways, and don't want them back on the road too late.

Anytime after 1:00PM is good for me, so I am truly flexible. So if you have a time you need, please list it so we can get the best times for everyone.


----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

Same here...anything after 1:00 is good


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

1pm works for me, if after 3pm start may not work


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> 1pm works for me, if after 3pm start may not work


So you did not like the previous 3-6 time Alex?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

wayner123 said:


> So you did not like the previous 3-6 time Alex?


not really, but ask the CFLC................I'm a herf'r


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> not really, but ask the CFLC................I'm a herf'r


I have read/seen that. I am just trying to get a chunk of time that would satisfy the most amount of people. That is the difficult part I guess.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

OK so can we start about 1 and go to say 3. Is that good for everyone??


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds good


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


>


I can make it anytime. Coming from Lakeland though so if anyone wanted to hang out longer or maybe get some lunch before I would be up for that too. I might also bring my Dad. Should I bring anything else besides a bunch of smokes and my Pop?

Richard


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Galaxie_xl said:


> I can make it anytime. Coming from Lakeland though so if anyone wanted to hang out longer or maybe get some lunch before I would be up for that too. I might also bring my Dad. Should I bring anything else besides a bunch of smokes and my Pop?
> 
> Richard


No but you should be ready to make a purchase (i'm only making a small onem i think) from Corona Cigar. as long as we spend money there we can do what we want with cigars that we bring.

Thats about it, So a 1pm start time. Sounds Great!


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> No but you should be ready to make a purchase (i'm only making a small onem i think) from Corona Cigar. as long as we spend money there we can do what we want with cigars that we bring.
> 
> Thats about it, So a 1pm start time. Sounds Great!


It isn't possible for me to go into a cigar shop and not buy something. You guys may have to keep me from buying one of everything. :ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Galaxie_xl said:


> It isn't possible for me to go into a cigar shop and not buy something. You guys may have to keep me from buying one of everything. :ss


a man has got to know his limitations


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Galaxie_xl said:


> It isn't possible for me to go into a cigar shop and not buy something. You guys may have to keep me from buying one of everything. :ss


We'll try to keep you from getting too outta control. :tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah, stay away from the humidor near the cash register that holds the $250 and up pre-embargo Cubans.

leave those for the home builder conventioneers with expense accounts going unchecked.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

1-3 sounds good to me :tu

Btw, if you bought one of everything at Corona, you could afford 2 of everything anywhere else.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Everyone still good for 1??


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> Everyone still good for 1??


I'll be there Thur around 530pm as well, but as far as Sat...."hell yes"


----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

yes


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

today was canceled but there is still Saturday


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Cya y'all tomorrow


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> Cya y'all tomorrow


I'll be there and I'm bringing my brother!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wish I lived closer!!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Wish I lived closer!!


So do we, you need to take a vacation down here sometime. :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Troop_lee said:


> So do we, you need to take a vacation down here sometime. :ss


How's second weekend in February sound? :tu


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> How's second weekend in February sound? :tu


Yeah, I hope I can make that one. With the wife being preg, I can't bring her and thats a problem


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I think I'll be there today. I have to finish some Christmas shopping first and then should swing by.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I need to be at work by 2, but will show my ugly face around 1.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

leaving Melbourne NOW............Cya soon :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hope y'all have a great time!! :ss :al :cb :mn


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make it. The Navy had me on duty today so I won't even make it to Fl til Sunday. Anyone want to meet up this week sometime?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

had fun.................Cya next time


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Good to see Alex again and meet Dennis, and sorry I couldn't stay longer.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Galaxie_xl said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it. The Navy had me on duty today so I won't even make it to Fl til Sunday. Anyone want to meet up this week sometime?


You name the day, and I will be there, if it's Corona or somewhere else in orlando.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Great meeting everyone at my first herf. Hopefully next time we can get a few more.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry I was late getting there, it was good to meet Dennis and Alex!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Heres a pic of my brother (dustin) and Alex (snkbyt)










And one I took.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> Heres a pic of my brother (dustin) and Alex (snkbyt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of party animals. :ss


----------

